# Nivea Creme sames as Creme de La MER?



## joana-cardoso (Jan 16, 2008)

I've read loads of comments of people who tried both La Mer and Nivea Creme and swear theyÂ´re about the same...except for the money of course!

Also, I've seen a lot of favourable reviews stating that Nivea can be used almost anywhere (even as a facial moisturizer and eye cream).

what do you reckon??


----------



## Kathy (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's a thread that was started on this before. hth

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ht=Nivea+Creme


----------



## joana-cardoso (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't got enough post to be able to see the link.....*sigh* But thanks anyway Kathy!





Could you give me a hint on how to search for that thread ? I've already used the search tools...didn't reach it

Tx again Kathy! *


----------



## Kathy (Jan 17, 2008)

Ooopppsss...sorry hun! A few more and you'll be there! Just go to the opening page of the Skin Care forum and on the right side you'll see a button that says "search this forum". I typed in Nivea and Creme, that's it and a bunch of threads came up and you should see one titled "Very interesting...Creme de la mer vs Nivea".


----------



## joana-cardoso (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks once again kathy...go it!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 17, 2008)

Interesting. I should look into getting some Nivea. I want to try La Mer's foudation.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *joana-cardoso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks once again kathy...go it!



No problem!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 23, 2008)

i found a link to an article comparing the two products, it was an interesting read. all i remember of Nivea is it's so thick !


----------



## glamouramababy (Jan 24, 2008)

I've used both. I love the Nivea Firming Body Cream - the one in the jar - for my body. The scent is fabulous. Also, any of the Nivea Creams can be used on your dry hair to tame fly-away hair. In my excessively education opinion, the Nivea cream has SO much perfume in it that I'd be afraid to use it around my eyes.

LaMer can be used anywhere - you probably can use in on your hair, but I'd never pay that much money for a cream and use it on my hair! ha ha. The wonderful thing about the originial Creme de La Mer is that you really can use it everywhere. You just have to warm it in your hands first to melt it down a bit. It was originally made to be their only product - so it really is for every area of your face and body. Once Estee Lauder bought it, they started with the additional products, which is fine, but really not necessary. If you own the original, you don't need anything else. Gotta love that $1200 16 ounce jar!


----------



## Jinx (Jan 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i found a link to an article comparing the two products, it was an interesting read. all i remember of Nivea is it's so thick ! It's very thick; I used to use it religiously but at some point the scent started to make me nauseous. I had a nearly full bottle that sat in my cabinet for over a year and finally threw it out because I knew I would feel sick f I used it.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know..they push that "Miracle Broth" like it's the second coming or something. It's just so ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Anna (Jan 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know..they push that "Miracle Broth" like it's the second coming or something. It's just so ridiculously expensive. i agree!! can you buy seaweed extract somewhere? if so can we just mix that shiznit in with the nivea? if the base is the same...and im sure you can get those extracts cheaper somewhere....


----------



## jen19 (Jan 26, 2008)

Frankly, I am shocked that people pay what they do for Creme de la Mer - I turn my nose up at a $6 bottle of body lotion if it contains mostly the boring and common place mineral oil and petrolatum. A huge $15 bottle of pure sweet almond oil is the best, that other stuff is nothing but hype peddled to people who truly believe that a higher price means a better product.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i agree!! can you buy seaweed extract somewhere? if so can we just mix that shiznit in with the nivea? if the base is the same...and im sure you can get those extracts cheaper somewhere.... well, there's the wakame and nori seaweeds you can get in asian stores, or i would guess some kind of pharmacy or a store selling dry plants(healthfood stores ?) ? i have also opened some caps of spirulina to put them in a facemask.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's very thick; I used to use it religiously but at some point the scent started to make me nauseous. I had a nearly full bottle that sat in my cabinet for over a year and finally threw it out because I knew I would feel sick f I used it.

The only reason, I wouldn't use it, is exactley what your talking about, that nauseating overly floral smell.


----------



## babyface387 (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been reading that everywhere. I use Creme De La mer and to be honest, it's overrated. I thought it'll do wonders for my skin, but I didn't see much of a difference. Although I think it will be a great creme to use during winter where my skin is dry. I only really use it during winter or when my skin feels dry/flaky. It does make a good foundation primer for mineral make up though. But I don't think Iwill not purchase again. I'll opt for nivea instead. (haven't tried nivea yet)

PS: Sounds crazy but I used La mer on my body where its a bit more dry and it has done wonders for my skin. So smooth and scars have lightened, and I've only done it for two days.


----------



## Pink Power (May 7, 2010)

It's not the first time i heard that. Mmm i don't know.. I'm always skeptical about voices of that kind.


----------

